# Any one else drive a 1987 nissan maxima?



## shady8 (Jun 30, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone else in here owns a 1987 nissan maxima and knows anything about where to get a carbon fibre hood or good performance mods. If anyone has any info, it would be very helplful. Thanks


----------



## maxinubian (Dec 3, 2004)

*Perf Part for 87 Maxi*



shady8 said:


> I was wondering if anyone else in here owns a 1987 nissan maxima and knows anything about where to get a carbon fibre hood or good performance mods. If anyone has any info, it would be very helplful. Thanks


Ckeck these Guys
http://www.wickedbodies.net/generic411.html
http://www.autobodypartsbuy.com/Nissan_Maxima_1987.html

Let me know how it works out, I got got a 87 Maxi and will want to trick it out, I have no prior experience with modding cars. So please let me know how things are going for you during your work.
Maxineu


----------



## feedthefire (Jan 8, 2005)

hey im new here but i thought id ask a question cuz i have a 87 also. can anyone tell me what size front speakers and how to take the inside of the front doors off right cuz i just got it and i havent had much time to do anything with it


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

I also have a 1987 Maxima, and if you find a company that will make a carbon fiber hood for it then please let me know. I have a CAI, Catback exhaust, Stanza Throttle body with intake neck bored to match. I have Tokico struts in the front and KYBs in the rear. I am lowered on Suspension Techniqes springs. And I have aftermarkets wheels.

-Also I think the door speakers are either 5.25, or 6.5's check crutchfield to be sure.


----------

